# Live Crab



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Well i went to PetsMart today and they had these little crabs for 33cents, so bought one. There are no bigger than one inch. The girl also gave me this glove thingie and she said if he bites the fish slide it on his claw. well the little sh!t bit me, and i got pissed and threw him in with my red. Of course the red went for him and he wasnt expectin him to fight, so he got pinched (nothin seriouse)and he freeked out. Well when i took the crab out i notice he foams when you pick him up.

is this foam poisonous? And lastly can i feed him to my 5" red?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Well i went to PetsMart today and they had these little crabs for 33cents, so bought one. There are no bigger than one inch. The girl also gave me this glove thingie and she said if he bites the fish slide it on his claw. well the little sh!t bit me, and i got pissed and threw him in with my red. Of course the red went for him and he wasnt expectin him to fight, so he got pinched (nothin seriouse)and he freeked out. Well when i took the crab out i notice he foams when you pick him up.
> 
> is this foam poisonous? And lastly can i feed him to my 5" red?
> [snapback]1130142[/snapback]​


No, the foam isn't poisonous - it's the crab's method for keeping moist and avoiding dehydration. Sure you can feed it - you can rip off the pincers to keep the red from getting hurt.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

well i kinda feal bad just ripping the claw off, so i rubber banded it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> well i kinda feal bad just ripping the claw off, so i rubber banded it.
> [snapback]1130152[/snapback]​


No, dude, yer p could end up eating the rubber band, what are you thinking?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Your right there ill clip it. I got scared b4 when he bit my red on the mouth, because he freeked out.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

word, just rip them off or snip off the part of the pincer that moves. scissors, a knife, or your bear hands should do it. you can even rip off the whole arm - the crab won't feel it; they can break it off themselves if a predator grabs it so they can escape & then they grow a new one.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah so his claw actually fell right off. My red is having a blast. Im trying to film it so i hope the quality is good.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

There you go - capture the memories...


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

haha yea man .. good luck with the video


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you should've let it be a fair fight


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> you should've let it be a fair fight
> [snapback]1131466[/snapback]​


 then he would take the risk of the crab hurting his piranha nad i dont think many people want there piranhas hurt! but i wanna see he vid when its done!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol wtf?! she gave you a glove to put on the claw


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

you got bit by a crab, they have teeth. hmm. lol do you know what kinda crab it is? and what petsmart did you get it for 33cents


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> you got bit by a crab, they have teeth. hmm. lol do you know what kinda crab it is? and what petsmart did you get it for 33cents
> [snapback]1132893[/snapback]​


He didnt bite me he pinched me, no biggie. I think its a red claw. Reg. price is like 1.99 but they were clearing them out for new a shippment and the girl who works there likes me so she gave me a discount.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> lol wtf?! she gave you a glove to put on the claw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:







what the hell like an oven mit........:laugh:

how big are your piranha they must be pretty small, Iv had 5-6" piranha easily take out a 2-3"crayfish with big ass pinchers


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > lol wtf?! she gave you a glove to put on the claw
> ...


Yeah kinda like a oven mit,or more like a tiny a$$ rubber. I bought my piranha from Pedro at like 4-4.5" and ive had him a month tom. so hes like 5" now.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

arn't they fiddler crabs that thye sell


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn 5 inches! you shoulda let them fight fair! how big was the crab?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I remember having an orange crab in with my very first p many years ago and he actually lasted a little over a year until the red flipped him upside down. Then he was dinner.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> damn 5 inches! you shoulda let them fight fair! how big was the crab?
> [snapback]1133630[/snapback]​


I would have left his claw on but it fell right off when i picked him up. the crab was like 2" wide and his claw was about 1.5".


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I myself would not feed a crab to my P, I would be very upset with myself if my P lost a eye. Crabs can do some real damage to a P.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

sadboy said:


> I myself would not feed a crab to my P, I would be very upset with myself if my P lost a eye. Crabs can do some real damage to a P.
> [snapback]1134671[/snapback]​


hahahaha this sounds funny hahaha it made me laugh hahaha


----------

